# A middle name that goes with Aurora



## Saphira

What do you all think? For some reason I'm having trouble finding a middle name that flows with Aurora. I'd be interested in hearing some suggestions. :)


----------



## Nyn

Aurora Jane?


----------



## Zodiac

Aurora Rose


----------



## bassdesire

Aurora Esme
Aurora Grace
Aurora Eve


----------



## MegGriffin

Aurora Bell is pretty! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

MegGriffin said:


> Aurora Bell is pretty! x

i was going to say belle i love that at the moment x


----------



## pixydust

Aurora Skye
Aurora Jade
Aurora Jasmine


----------



## unapologetik

I think because it's a 3-syllable name, something short to go with it - like Aurora Mae.


----------



## Sugarbaby

unapologetik said:


> I think because it's a 3-syllable name, something short to go with it - like Aurora Mae.

Exactly what I was thinking - Mae, Rae, Jade, Elle, etc. Depends on your surname which fits best.


----------



## cherry_pie

I like Aurora Belle is nice too but it might be too much, since both are names of disney princesses....I think something short and strong as Aurora is quite vowely....Aurora Mae?


----------



## catfromaus

Louise?


----------



## Saphira

I appreciate all of your suggestions! :)

I like how Aurora Jade sounds but the name Jade has kind of been destroyed for me as I knew a girl named Jade and she was kind of.. she just ruined the name for me, I'll leave it at that. :)

Aurora Louise is gorgeous but is a commonly used middle name on one side of my family so I associate it with them.

I agree, it's harder to find a nicely flowing middle name for Aurora because it's 3 syllables. I've thought about leaving a middle name out but I feel like a first name is so bare without a middle name. Hmm..


----------



## cherry_pie

Well then Aurora Jane I think is also a nice combo, and Jane is nice as it is quite classic compared with Aurora, which is nice and unique :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Aurora Hope

Aurora Rose sounds pretty... but Aurora is the name of Disney's Sleeping Beauty... and Briar Rose is the name of the original Sleeping Beauty fairytale.... Not necessarily a bad thing... kinda "whimsical" actually...

Aurora Belle is way too princess-y!

Aurora Grace
Aurora Niamh
Aurora Brielle


----------



## Raggydoll

I love the name Aurora, it's so pretty. 

How about;
Aurora Rose
Aurora Lily


----------



## smiler123

Aurora Skye :)


----------



## Sugarbaby

Aurora Sophie?
Aurora Star (maybe too much?)
Aurora Bliss
Aurora Caitlyn


----------



## robinator

Aurora Jane
Aurora Christine
Aurora Kathleen
Aurora Michelle


----------



## henrysmumkaz

smiler123 said:


> Aurora Skye :)

Skye was the first name that sprung to my mind too. I think it goes beautifully.


----------



## Indigo77

Aurora Raine


----------



## Saphira

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Aurora Rose


----------



## bassdesire

cherry_pie said:


> I like Aurora Belle is nice too but it might be too much, since both are names of disney princesses....I think something short and strong as Aurora is quite vowely....Aurora Mae?

Good point about the disney stuff!


----------



## bassdesire

I like the name with a two syllable middle name... really balances it out.


----------



## Shabutie

Nyn said:


> Aurora Jane?

That was my first thought too :haha:

Aurora Skye
Aurora Nicole
Aurora Leigh

:flower:

PS. I wouldnt worry about it having too many vowels if you like it. Amara's middle name is Lee. She has 5 vowels in her name, and only 3 constanents.


----------



## flower94

Aurora Marie


----------



## Sugarbaby

Aurora Eden?


----------



## babers

Aurora Lou
Aurora Paige


----------



## LilSnowflake

The names Aurora Skye and Aurora Starr were the 1st 2 to come to mind for me too - but then im a lover of more unique un-traditional names.

Also,

Aurora Blaise?
Aurora Faith?
Aurora Crystal?
Aurora Breeze?
Aurora Raine?
Aurora Cerise?
Aurora Candice?


----------



## babers

Aurora Josette!!!!


----------



## sarah1989

Aurora Nicole
Aurora Jean
Aurora Cheyenne
Aurora Lucy
Aurora Kelly
Aurora Genevieve


----------



## SammieGrace

Aurora Winter
Aurora Ivy
Aurora Noelle
Aurora Scarlet
Aurora Charlotte
Aurora Michelle 
Aurora Kate


----------



## BridieChild

Aurora Lynne
Aurora Josephine


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aurora Louise


----------

